# Old calendars ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

... enjoy a blast from the past! :brows:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

. . .


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

And here's one more calender.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

. ..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

.. .


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> .. .


My new best friend.:vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Obviously she doesn't know how to install a spout with pliers on her side. hmmff

Wait a minute is she rubbing some you know a spout? :biggrin:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

That's better than P-o-r-n (darn censures)

Wait, ????


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I always found it funny the way they hold tools, like the angle drill. Better not plug that thing and try it for real. No more beauty after that!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I always found it funny the way they hold tools, like the angle drill. Better not plug that thing and try it for real. No more beauty after that!


She’s also about to drill into the romex wire


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Which is yalls favorite? Mine is the one with the copper and her torch. Go plumber chicks! :thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> She’s also about to drill into the romex wire


What do yall expect, she is in the apprentice calendar for a reason. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Who’s house did you find those in? Or did you buy them on Craigslist? 

I’ll have to look, see if I still have it, but I found a calander book in a repo from the 80’s that was from some obscure adult magazine that even included a phone and address book in the back. I’d probably be banned if I took any pictures of it and posted them. So y’all have to take my word unless I find some painters tape.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Which is yalls favorite? Mine is the one with the copper and her torch. Go plumber chicks! :thumbup:


The roofer on the ladder


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found in the back of a file cabinet in the office.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

They stole my idea. I wear my short shorts to work so that I get the job site all to myself


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel bad for the chick sitting on the pink insulation...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Which is yalls favorite? Mine is the one with the copper and her torch. Go plumber chicks! :thumbup:


Let me go back and look. It could take a while.:devil3:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Which is yalls favorite? Mine is the one with the copper and her torch. Go plumber chicks! :thumbup:


The one sitting on the insulation. No question what she brings to the table (bed).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Standard Drain said:


> I feel bad for the chick sitting on the pink insulation...


Let me help her............................ 

Dang it, my kids might see this someday.:surprise:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

More pictures please......this time in evening wear.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Blonde blowing plaster. Wait the one on the insulation, wait the one heading to the roof, wait the one on the ladder inside.............

Well Heck.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> More pictures please......this time in evening wear.


I'm still digging for more. Lots of house plans. I can take some pics of myself in evening wear among said plans if ya want. :vs_whistle: :vs_shocked: :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Let me help her............................
> 
> Dang it, my kids might see this someday.:surprise:


Gotta be quick on that edit button :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> I'm still digging for more. Lots of house plans.* I* *can take some pics of myself in evening wear* among said plans if ya want. :vs_whistle: :vs_shocked: :vs_no_no_no:


 
















Ah, no.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://dangerousminds.net/comments...athing_beauties_of_the_ridgid_tool_company_ca
https://www.pinterest.com/napkinsketch2/rigid-tool-pin-ups/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/235524255483929862/
https://www.pinterest.com/billygowan/ridgid/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> https://dangerousminds.net/comments...athing_beauties_of_the_ridgid_tool_company_ca
> https://www.pinterest.com/napkinsketch2/rigid-tool-pin-ups/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/235524255483929862/
> https://www.pinterest.com/billygowan/ridgid/


Times have changed by a lot. Nowadays all the rage is extra long fake eye lashes. Take a moment to notice, 90% of young women have them! They can sweep ceiling cobwebs! I find it disturbing when they've done it wong and you see the glue sticking out.

The women in the picture looked natural, now all we see are fake boobs, fake butts, injected lips, fake hair weaves and extensions.

3000$ -5000$ a year for the average woman who wears make up.


----------

